# Is this really fast or normal?



## Brixxie (28 Aug 2006)

Okay so last week I dropped off my application + all the little things they asked for. 4 working days later (today) I was called to come write the CFAT and interview on thursday , Um thats ONLY 6 working days... it this normal? TWO days to prepare for CFAT? 

I applied
1Met Tech
2Sup Tech
3RMS CLK

would they have even had time to check liability? argh I dont know


----------



## Quag (29 Aug 2006)

PREPARE for the CFAT?

Honestly, you can't really prepare for it.

The CFAT is designed to test your innate knowledge, verbal, spatial, mathematical etc... skills.  Either you have them, or you don't.

I would assume that it is normal, as CFRC's are drastically trying to speed up the recruiting process.  Apparently its working ;D

*subject to correction*


----------



## Brixxie (29 Aug 2006)

ive been out of school high school for like 10 years...last time I used tech math i making muffins >.> Im a little rusty,


----------



## Quag (29 Aug 2006)

Do a search on the CFAT.

You will be surprised at what it really is.  I think you might have the wrong idea.  It's not as tricky as you might think.


----------



## anton (29 Aug 2006)

That...is really fast. For me, the process is slow as hell. It took them a month the schedule my CFAT, and 3 months to finish my background check. It's been 5 months since I've applied and I'm only in the middle of the process.


----------



## theseeker (29 Aug 2006)

i will send u a pratice test that i recieved from the cfrc


----------



## anton (29 Aug 2006)

theseeker said:
			
		

> i will send u a pratice test that i recieved from the cfrc



Is that really necessary? I just think that people stress out too much on the CFAT. It's just a simple test to see if you're retarded or not.

I dunno...I just found it really easy.


----------



## George Wallace (29 Aug 2006)

theseeker said:
			
		

> i will send u a pratice test that i recieved from the cfrc



And I'll send you this WARNING:



MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412




CFAT has been covered extensively in other Topics.  If you will read the Conduct Guidelines and then familiarize yourselves with this you will have no more problems:


Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (29 Aug 2006)

anton said:
			
		

> Is that really necessary? I just think that people stress out too much on the CFAT. It's just a simple test to see if you're retarded or not.
> 
> I dunno...I just found it really easy.



I am not sure it is to see if you are retarded.  You know, there could be people on this forum that didn't do so well on it for whatever reason (had a cold, baby was awake all night...etc) that would not like that comment.

I just re-wrote it a couple of months ago, after 17 years in, and I actually studied math (fractions).  Should I consider myself retarded?   :

Oh, nice MP avatar.  Some people might mistake that to mean you are an actual MP already, as opposed to someone who hasn't laced up a pair of combat boots yet...like...say the MPs on this site.

But I could be wrong.   ;D


----------



## GAP (29 Aug 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Oh, nice MP avatar.  Some people might mistake that to mean you are an actual MP already, as opposed to someone who hasn't laced up a pair of combat boots yet...like...say the MPs on this site.
> 
> But I could be wrong.   ;D



But probably NOT!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (29 Aug 2006)

Brixxie said:
			
		

> Okay so last week I dropped off my application + all the little things they asked for. 4 working days later (today) I was called to come write the CFAT and interview on thursday , Um thats ONLY 6 working days... it this normal? TWO days to prepare for CFAT?
> 
> I applied
> 1Met Tech
> ...



Is it pretty fast, however that is good because the CDS has given some direction as to the timelines he wants for recruiting new folks.

Now, I am doing a Component Transfer vice a "walk-in off the street" back to the Reg Force, but I dropped my paperwork off on a Tuesday afternoon, and got a call from the Booking Cell for CFAT/Medical/Interview in less than 2 days and that was back in May.

Lots of factors to consider, but don't worry about what the CFRC has to do and how they do it, just worry about the CFAT.  There is lots of threads on CFAT, this one had some practice tests, good or bad, and some other comments...

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37725.0.html

Myself?  I followed the advice of the CFRC staff, because I was going for a Tech trade, and reviewed fractions.  I am not sure the rest of it is something you can really study for like the spatial stuff.

Good luck!

Mud


----------



## Brixxie (29 Aug 2006)

its not just about the CFAT  
I just was thinking WOW thats quick, I know a couple guys who had to wait a few months just to be booked for the test. 
Maybe I just have really good recruiters who are on top of things at the moment. there are other factors Im sure. ie husband almost finished training and waiting for repost so get us through together and quickly. among other things.


----------



## ThatsLife (29 Aug 2006)

I actually VR'd from last Novembers BMQ (Reg Force) for a personal reason (to graduate, I was stupid to drop out and wasn't thinking clearly), so I just got a call back from my local reserve unit (Royal Westminster Regiment).....(don't know why I'm using so many brackets)..going to pick up an application form in an hours time. I'll hand it in tomorrow and count down the days to see if the recruiting process has actually sped up and together we can use advanced math calculations and various degrees of sub-atomic theories to create an average waiting time between application hand-in and "The call". We then can provide a thread for the new people on these forums who are too scared to ask the question or too inept to use the search function, and offer them a convenient estimation.

But hey, that's just me.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (29 Aug 2006)

Brixxie said:
			
		

> its not just about the CFAT
> I just was thinking WOW thats quick, I know a couple guys who had to wait a few months just to be booked for the test.
> Maybe I just have really good recruiters who are on top of things at the moment. there are other factors Im sure. ie husband almost finished training and waiting for repost so get us through together and quickly. among other things.



Not sure of the documentation requirements for new recruits, but for me, I had a list they wanted, some military, some civilian.  I got all the doc's together inside of 2 weeks (had to wait for college transcripts to arrive from PEI and stuff like that), THEN I went to CFRC with my CT application.  If I didn't hand in, say my 10-07 or college stuff, I am sure I too would be waiting for a call to be booked for the test. 

Perhaps you had all your paperwork in order, there was no "flags" on your applicaiton (legal, etc etc) and you were in the right place at the right time and the sun shone upon you!

Either way, I say run with it and don't look back   

As I said, I had a "complete" application folder when I walked in, and I got my call in less than 2 days to book all my stuff.  It helps to have your shite in order.   ;D


----------



## spqr (30 Aug 2006)

I went in with papers all in order and got a call the next day.  My CFAT, medical, and interview are on the same day in 3 weeks.  The process was fast but the calendar is booked.


----------



## Brixxie (30 Aug 2006)

Yes if you bring in everything they ask for ( and some things they didnt resume cover letter in my case finger prints before they ask  :-[) it does seems to make the process alot faster ^.~.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Aug 2006)

Brixxie said:
			
		

> Yes if you bring in everything they ask for ( and some things they didnt resume cover letter in my case finger prints before they ask  :-[) it does seems to make the process alot faster ^.~.



Well if ya think of it...it makes sense!  Lets say you were applying to "Burger Bob's Burger Palace" and he said he needed your previous burger-experience, but you left that out and gave it to him ohhh, 2 months later...you should..expect your application to be delayed by...say 2 months?  Ballpark?  

 ;D

I know there are some folks on here that have had...abnormal delays, but its a system, the recruiting world, with humans in it, so that makes it an imperfect system...

Not to say anything bad about the ones that have been "lost", cause some people are, and I appreciate that, but...I think we need to remember that our Recruiting System, as it stands, has some very good people in it, and like any other organization, some people who aren't always on the ball.

Whats that called...human nature??

I am sure Visa has some problems in its "recruiting system" for hiring people...

I could be wrong, of course.   ;D


----------



## LIKELY (31 Aug 2006)

<rant>
Can you explain why a guy with 18+ years of Armoured experience is still waiting after 6 monthes to......GO ARMOURED?
Everytime I go into the recruiter, they look on the computer and go,"Oh, this is new.." I am left to believe that if I leave this to its own course I'd be in in a little over a year..It is broken. Too much red tape....too many medical fingers in the pie. If i didnt go in weekly and act like a Sgt to get things done...I'd probably give up, I can see why the kids do.  I should have been doing track maint 2 monthes after I applied. Security check to see if its changed and a note from doctor. 
I had note from doctor(checklist)- all good
Then after medics did physical I had to go back to doctor 3 times for 3 letters that he checked this and that. $30 a pop!Each time had a gap of 2-4 weeks. FFin Retarded...he (Dr)said I was fit and signed off on it...I passed the PT at the 20 yr old level....duh

</rant> 
Thanks for listening...back to waiting


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (31 Aug 2006)

I sense an unhappy camper... ;D

I hear ya buddy...I walked into CFRC 02 May.  It is now almost 4 months, and I am just doin' a CT...

I thought your CFRC would push you thru, for the obvious reason (Shark)?


----------



## LIKELY (31 Aug 2006)

He's as p'd O as I am...It all has to do with the mainland.  Cant say too much or I may end up as a steward.


----------



## Brixxie (31 Aug 2006)

Well its Thursday Ive just gotten back from my CFAT  and a 3 hour interview ... and well
I go for med and PT next week ...sept 7. Ive qualified for my trades + many more . 
So thus far I will have handed in application and will be finished all the prerequisites  in  exactly 2 weeks or 10 business days. Thats really really fast and I have no previous experiance.  Shock and awe atm , but I feel great! Kudos to my recuiter to he was great. Any questions I had he had the book any doubts I had he made me feel a ease.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (31 Aug 2006)

LIKELY said:
			
		

> He's as p'd O as I am...It all has to do with the mainland.  Cant say too much or I may end up as a steward.



Its ALWAYS the mainland.  Non-Islanders are slower than we are man!   :blotto:

Maybe this direction from Uncle Rick will get you on the move now... 8)


Brixxie, 

Right on, good to hear that the system is working for someone!  Kudo's and good luck!

Mud


----------



## LIKELY (1 Sep 2006)

I think, as far as the CFRC's go, its luck of the draw.  They tend to do testing and medicals in batches.  I know here the medics come frome G'town and only come 1 or twice a month. so if you miss the window you wait till next month....no explanation in my case but worked for you.

Good luck with the rest of the process, Brix.  The funs just starting!


----------

